# I'm old...I remember her being a kid



## TheGreatSatan (Mar 24, 2011)

Julianna Rose Mauriello

*Then*







*Now*






Who else?


----------



## phosphor (Mar 24, 2011)

macaulay culkin




I cannot get over how far his eyes are offset vertically. Creepy.

I also cannot get over him banging Mila Kunis for years.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 24, 2011)

Then





now


----------



## Work IN Progress (Mar 24, 2011)

Actually E. Taylor now is on her back in an ornate casket. Just sayin'.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 24, 2011)

Is this Culkin's dad?


----------



## phosphor (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey, since you posted Steve Buscemi, has anyone checked out his new series Boardwalk Empire? I liked it so much I picked up the book related to the series and the history of Atlantic City. Good read, for sure. The series is quite well polished for being a first run. Recommend.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 24, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>



fap fap fap fap!


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 24, 2011)

Haha...very good!


----------



## x~factor (Mar 24, 2011)

The Karate Kid, Ralph Macchio.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 24, 2011)

phosphor said:


> Hey, since you posted Steve Buscemi, has anyone checked out his new series Boardwalk Empire? I liked it so much I picked up the book related to the series and the history of Atlantic City. Good read, for sure. The series is quite well polished for being a first run. Recommend.


 
I'd like to see it but I don't have HBO.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 24, 2011)

x~factor said:


> The Karate Kid, Ralph Macchio.



okk.....


----------



## vortrit (Mar 24, 2011)

x~factor said:


> The Karate Kid, Ralph Macchio.



A douche then and a douche now. No change...


----------



## maniclion (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## StacyCaliman (Mar 24, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> Is this Culkin's dad?



That's pretty good!
lol!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 24, 2011)

TheGreatSatan said:


> Who else?








YouTube Video
















YouTube Video











Ffwd to :58-1:20


----------



## 999 (Mar 26, 2011)

*I'm old and I remember when making good threads use to mean something.*


----------



## Gena Marie (Mar 26, 2011)

phosphor said:


> macaulay culkin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't believe she dated this guy.  She is WAY to hot for him.  



x~factor said:


> The Karate Kid, Ralph Macchio.



I so use to love him when I was in Jr High.  He was the IT guy of my day



999 said:


> *I'm old and I remember when making good threads use to mean something.*



You keep saying this.  Stop wining and post something meaningful


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 26, 2011)

vortrit said:


> A douche then and a douche now. No change...



Ralph Macchio is awesome.  I should neg you for this.  Why would you call he a douche?  Karate kid was the best movie eva!


----------



## Gena Marie (Mar 26, 2011)

It was a great movie.  Have you seem the new one?  It totally sucks.  The only good part about the movie was Jackie Chan


----------

